# The most calories you've had to bulk on? Poll as well



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Highest Bulking Calories You've Had To Use*​
*How High Do You Have To Go?*


2000-3000
810.81%
3000-4000
2432.43%
4000-5000
2736.49%
5000-6000
68.11%
6000+
912.16%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Curious to see if I'm the only one who has to eat stupid amounts of calories to bulk. Currently 6500......before anyone says lol yes all weighed etc. Was 5500 @14stone,am now 15stone.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Similar to u buddy, goes down for a bit though after a cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dute said:


> Similar to u buddy, goes down for a bit though after a cut


 I did a little cut recently so have been watching my cals trying to figure out what I need to bulk. Was maintaining on 5500 ffs lol. 2hr gym sessions obviously don't help but I don't mind eating lots haha


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

5000-6000. Though I start at 4000-5000.

The extra 1000 is just pure junk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> 5000-6000. Though I start at 4000-5000.
> 
> The extra 1000 is just pure junk.


 It's fvcked up ain't it haha. A pt at my gym is quite similar,has to eat a lot. I told him what I have for breakfast and he wrote it down and said he's gonna try it haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.

1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)

2..50g Maltodextrin/scoop of whey/500ml whole milk/300g Cottage Cheese (post-workout)

3..100g Peanut Butter/Protein Pancakes/6 teaspoons honey

4..250g Minced Beef/150g Pasta/200g Peas/Half a jar of sauce(bolognese or chilli etc)

5..500ml whole milk/one scoop of whey/100ml Evoo

Also have 2 large Beetroots blended with my Supergreens

I know normally I don't like my methods being critiqued lol but feel free here


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Almost 6000 and didnt gain a lb.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Almost 6000 and didnt gain a lb.


 Are you very active?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

These replies are making me feel a bit better lol thought it was just me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

When I was bulking on 100mcg of T3 I was on 4500 a day, fu**ing loved it tbh but I know it wasn't healthy for me cause it was all shyte :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

4250 cals is what I've used for my bulk, gained around 1.25 pounds a week from this on average.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I was making 2000 calories from the tesco 2 for £3 deal.

Pack of 15? Mini brownies and 20 flapjack bites.

Then switched to nutty/seeded bread and Greek yoghurt when I got sick of the sugar.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Are you very active?


 I was at the time, very active very stressed and my metabolism was insanely fast.

Now adays, after being on stage (and been several months starving like hell )and stayed a bit off from dieting and focused on other aspects of my life, my metabolism has slowed down A LOT, which means Im bulking quite easily (or at least I can bulk) on 3500 to 4000kcal.

Starting cycle nextmonday, hopefully Ill pack some decent size this time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I was at the time, very active very stressed and my metabolism was insanely fast.
> 
> Now adays, after being on stage (and been several months starving like hell )and stayed a bit off from dieting and focused on other aspects of my life, my metabolism has slowed down A LOT, which means Im bulking quite easily (or at least I can bulk) on 3500 to 4000kcal.
> 
> Starting cycle nextmonday, hopefully Ill pack some decent size this time.


 I'm hyperactive with mental problems that stop me chilling out lol I have got meds to slow me down but they make me really fat so I don't take em


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..*250g Cocopops*/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)


 250g of cocopops.. do you just tip the whole box into your mouth :thumb


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

I could probably bulk on 3-4k but I always take it too far and eat 6k plus but after cycle I look too big lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dute said:


> 250g of cocopops.. do you just tip the whole box into your mouth :thumb


 Half a box a day lol,really east to eat tbh. I struggled on 5500 calories with bloat and feeling sick all the time but now I've switched my foods I can eat 6500 a day easy,room for a couple thousand more I reckon


----------



## Demented Intent (Feb 19, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Half a box a day lol,really east to eat tbh. I struggled on 5500 calories with bloat and feeling sick all the time but now I've switched my foods I can eat 6500 a day easy,room for a couple thousand more I reckon


 No wonder your hyperactive with all those cocopops


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Half a box a day lol,really east to eat tbh. I struggled on 5500 calories with bloat and feeling sick all the time but now I've switched my foods I can eat 6500 a day easy,room for a couple thousand more I reckon


 Don't you find the milk bloats you like mad? Maybe its just me... can only drink almond milk in more quantities than like a 300ml glass


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 1.*.250g Cocopops*/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)


 lols thats nearly a third of a packet of coco pops a day ( 800g) love to see the size of your breakfast bowl do you use the kitchen sink hehe. like eating a packet of sugar.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Years ago (circa 2008) when I first hit 250+lb (I am 5ft8) I needed over 6k per day for several months. Once I hit 255lb I never needed to eat that big again to go up in weight. Now I gain just fine on 4k per day.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to bulk at 5000-6000 and I was getting big and fat at the same time, now at 4000 I found my ideal.

Except on some days when I push it too far and I end up at 6500-7000 calories lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1.*.250g Cocopops*/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> ...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> 
> ...


 6000cals, but only 250g of animal protein? Is that for a specific reason?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ah24 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> ...


No not really


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

100ml of olive oil in a shake??? fu**ing hell.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> 100ml of olive oil in a shake??? fu**ing hell.


Lol yeah buddy. Can't taste it....is a bit greasy though,on the plus side having a sh1t in the morning is a quick affair haha


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread is depressing ... I can bulk on 2800

The combination of natty bulking, average metabolism and an office job are not good!!!

I fcking love food


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

My last bulk was around 8-9k going upto the highest 12k on cheat meal days (2x per week)

I'm currently increasing my calories back up to around this again now


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I did a little cut recently so have been watching my cals trying to figure out what I need to bulk. Was maintaining on 5500 ffs lol. 2hr gym sessions obviously don't help but I don't mind eating lots haha


 How many body parts/ set u getting in on a 2hr gym session?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> 
> ...


 f**k ?? I don't count calories on bulk ( i know i should) but by looking at that I must be eating double the amount of calories


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ive gone up to 4k this time and it was clearly too much #[email protected]stard


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Highest was 6000 while bulking on test and tren and weight stalled for the last 4 weeks. Maintenance is around 4500.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just over 4000


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> 
> ...


 What's the pro/carb/fat macros here?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> What's the pro/carb/fat macros here?


 Can't remember mate,was a while ago,changed since then


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

if its a all out bulk il go up to around 5000 i tried the 10,000 calorie challenege....it was good fun but i didnt make it, i got to nearly 7000 and couldnt go any more


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My maintenance is around the 4,200 mark, so I need to go up to the high 4k's to bulk.

Cutting ATM on 3,600, and it's HELL.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I always seem to be doubtful of anyone with such a high calorie consumption that doesn't match to their muscle mass. I believe they are not eating like this on a daily basis, or miscalculating. People's metabolisms are not so different, our activity levels are, including NEAT (non-exercise activity thermogenesis).

Anyone consuming 5k+ should therefore have maintenance of about 4500, so should be able to lose weight on 4k, yet will probably have to diet on 2k, eventually less to lose weight and get in proper shape. From what I've seen.

I've been dieting on 4.5k, now about 3.5k, less on non training days. I'm currently 125kg, down from 136kg, with barely any cardio and 4-5 gym sessions (approx 1 hour) a week.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm hyperactive with mental problems that stop me chilling out lol I have got meds to slow me down but they make me really fat so I don't take em


 they aint beta blockers are they m8, think they known to inhibit muscle growth , im on alpha blockers (i know i dont know what they are either) to lower blood pressure , dont take em just in case they also inhibit muscle growth , now doc wants to put me on statins to counteract bad cholesterol, aint taking them either, as they also inhibit muscle growth,

damn tren train

porridge , porridge and porridge with malto added, whey shakes with 4 egg whites added, milk , more milk , cream of rice = now a fat [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

barksie said:


> they aint beta blockers are they m8, think they known to inhibit muscle growth , im on alpha blockers (i know i dont know what they are either) to lower blood pressure , dont take em just in case they also inhibit muscle growth , now doc wants to put me on statins to counteract bad cholesterol, aint taking them either, as they also inhibit muscle growth,
> 
> damn tren train
> 
> porridge , porridge and porridge with malto added, whey shakes with 4 egg whites added, milk , more milk , now a fat [email protected]


 Anti-psychotics and mood stabilisers mate.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Half a box a day lol,really east to eat tbh. I struggled on 5500 calories with bloat and feeling sick all the time but now I've switched my foods I can eat 6500 a day easy,room for a couple thousand more I reckon


 what's the crack with cocopops ? they addictive as crack or summert ???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> what's the crack with cocopops ? they addictive as crack or summert ???


 Easy,tasty calories that don't make me feel bloated


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Easy,tasty calories that don't make me feel bloated


 I thought I was missing something that's all , but ye I agree, they are tasty & very light on the old bloat, I eat a lot food daily also & supp with digestive enzymes (food for thought as they say )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I thought I was missing something that's all , but ye I agree, they are tasty & very light on the old bloat, I eat a lot food daily also & supp with digestive enzymes (food for thought as they say )


 They also make the milk go chocolaty..........which increases the anabolic structure of the milk which means double the gains.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FelonE said:


> They also make the milk go chocolaty..........which increases the anabolic structure of the milk which means double the gains.


 huh


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

was over 10k a day for a few months, mostly consisted of cookies, fizzy pop and alot of sweets. Got VERY fat though, was still worth it.


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> 
> ...


 what is evoo?


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Half a box a day lol,really east to eat tbh. I struggled on 5500 calories with bloat and feeling sick all the time but now I've switched my foods I can eat 6500 a day easy,room for a couple thousand more I reckon


 switched to what dude? Im struggling to eat 4000 a day???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> what is evoo?


 Extra Virgin Olive Oil mate,lots of calories in it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> switched to what dude? Im struggling to eat 4000 a day???


 Switched oats to Cocopops mainly. I'm eating 5600 daily atm.

Meal 1...200g Cocopops with 500ml whole milk and 20 Rich Tea

Meal 2...Shake with 50g Maltodextrin,2 scoops of whey and 500ml whole milk

Meal 3...Pancakes made with 3 eggs,300ml whole milk and 100g plain flour,15g honey on them

Meal 4...225g minced beef,half a tin of kidney beans,200g rice and half a jar of sauce

Meal 5... Shake with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops whey

Also have 250g cooked beetroot blended with a portion of TPW Supergreens

No bloating or feeling fat on this food.


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

gymfreak2010 said:


> what's the crack with cocopops ? they addictive as crack or summert ???


 you a bristolian there me babbers? Gert lush if yer singing the song of my people mind, innem!!


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil mate,lots of calories in it


 OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Sounds like a feckin e-cig lol!

Might try this, I sturggle to eat 4000 EVERY day which is my target, but swigging 100ml of evoo could be a backup to help hit my targets... will screw the macros up but cals most important. Have you looked into if this is safe or not? 100ml oil every day is insane lol... I hope its ok.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

FelonE said:


> For anyone interested this is what my 6500 cals looks like.
> 
> 1..250g Cocopops/150g dried fruit mix/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)
> 
> ...


 Seems like a lot of fats and sugars.

Clearly it works for you but I've always been a bit nervous going that high on them. I do sometimes struggle though getting in extra calories some days of keeping bloat down so maybe I should give it a go.

Do you not find any negative effects (s**t skin, fat gain, lethargy)?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

4600

me yesterday :wacko:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Sounds like a feckin e-cig lol!
> 
> Might try this, I sturggle to eat 4000 EVERY day which is my target, but swigging 100ml of evoo could be a backup to help hit my targets... will screw the macros up but cals most important. Have you looked into if this is safe or not? 100ml oil every day is insane lol... I hope its ok.


 35% of your diet as fats is recommended as a max


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

Mitch. said:


> Seems like a lot of fats and sugars.
> 
> Clearly it works for you but I've always been a bit nervous going that high on them. I do sometimes struggle though getting in extra calories some days of keeping bloat down so maybe I should give it a go.
> 
> Do you not find any negative effects (s**t skin, fat gain, lethargy)?


 Id be interested to hear this reply as well. I find sugary calories for me count as almost NOTHING to gains, my body seems to burn them off instantly... I do get hot at night, I think maybe is metabolism.

Strangely enough, I can bulk on LESS calories if i'm eating fruits and veggies and healthy stuff. Perhaps because the healthy s**t increases your digestive systems ability to absorb nutrients?

I have no idea...

also if I eat too much fat I get dandruff... but easily remedied by H&S!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mitch. said:


> Seems like a lot of fats and sugars.
> 
> Clearly it works for you but I've always been a bit nervous going that high on them. I do sometimes struggle though getting in extra calories some days of keeping bloat down so maybe I should give it a go.
> 
> Do you not find any negative effects (s**t skin, fat gain, lethargy)?


 Fats never go over 35% (recommended max) and I'm not worried about sugar. I've got energy for days,skin is good and I struggle to gain anything let alone fat lol


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Since being sick, eating hardly anything and losing 50 pounds, I now struggle to eat a lot. I have the appetite of a sixth grade school girl, and 2000 a day is a challenge, especially since I have an aversion to carbs. I supplement with whey protein to get my numbers up. I am definitely envious of your appetites


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Fats never go over 35% (recommended max) and I'm not worried about sugar. I've got energy for days,skin is good and I struggle to gain anything let alone fat lol


 mad you can "not worry" about sugar with all the tv ads and also the talk about diabetes... Even though I seem to burn the sugar off, my dad and aunty have diabetes so I try to go careful... So SO easy to double even triple the RDA whilst bulking, everything has sugar in it it seems.

And then there FelonE with 3400% of his sugar RDA with one cement mixer size bowl of cereal hahaha, like a boss, like a honey badger he dont give a s**t. Lol... Go careful dude.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ross Kitching said:


> mad you can "not worry" about sugar with all the tv ads and also the talk about diabetes... Even though I seem to burn the sugar off, my dad and aunty have diabetes so I try to go careful... So SO easy to double even triple the RDA whilst bulking, everything has sugar in it it seems.
> 
> And then there FelonE with 3400% of his sugar RDA with one cement mixer size bowl of cereal hahaha, like a boss, like a hiney badger he dont give a s**t. Lol... Go careful dude.


 Sugar does not cause diabetes.

Getting obese and fat does.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> mad you can "not worry" about sugar with all the tv ads and also the talk about diabetes... Even though I seem to burn the sugar off, my dad and aunty have diabetes so I try to go careful... So SO easy to double even triple the RDA whilst bulking, everything has sugar in it it seems.
> 
> And then there FelonE with 3400% of his sugar RDA with one cement mixer size bowl of cereal hahaha, like a boss, like a hiney badger he dont give a s**t. Lol... Go careful dude.


 If I worried about everything I wouldn't do anything mate lol.


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> Since being sick, eating hardly anything and losing 50 pounds, I now struggle to eat a lot. I have the appetite of a sixth grade school girl, and 2000 a day is a challenge, especially since I have an aversion to carbs. I supplement with whey protein to get my numbers up. I am definitely envious of your appetites


 I'm the same mate... Have been embarrassed by women that have finished their plates and I could only manage 80% lol

had a date cook me a hangover brunch once - 2 massive burgers and chips. I managed one and half the chips, she did the lot lol. She was maybe 3 stone heavier than me though hahahaha!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Since being sick, eating hardly anything and losing 50 pounds, I now struggle to eat a lot. I have the appetite of a sixth grade school girl, and 2000 a day is a challenge, especially since I have an aversion to carbs. I supplement with whey protein to get my numbers up. I am definitely envious of your appetites


 Try and eat foods you ,like to try and get your appetite back mate.

Mrs 10yr old lad eats man sized meals too,adhd is great for burning calories obviously haha


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Sugar does not cause diabetes.
> 
> Getting obese and fat does.


 You are joking right? You can't actually believe that is true?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> You are joking right? You can't actually believe that is true?


 There are two main types of diabetes - Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes.

In Type 1 diabetes, the insulin producing cells in your pancreas are destroyed by your immune system. No amount of sugar in your diet - or anything in your lifestyle - has caused or can cause you to get Type 1 diabetes.

With Type 2 diabetes, though we know sugar doesn't directly causes Type 2 diabetes, you are more likely to get it if you are overweight. You gain weight when you take in more calories than your body needs, and sugary foods and drinks contain a lot of calories.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Enjoy-food/Eating-with-diabetes/Diabetes-food-myths/Myth-sugar-causes-diabetes/


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ross Kitching said:


> you a bristolian there me babbers? Gert lush if yer singing the song of my people mind, innem!!


 english please !!


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

gymfreak2010 said:


> english please !!


 lol... Obviously accidental Bristolian then! Farmer accent.



FelonE said:


> If I worried about everything I wouldn't do anything mate lol.


 Indeed... Although even worrying shouldn't stop you... I s**t myself every time I get on my motorbike, wouldn't be without though.



FelonE said:


> There are two main types of diabetes - Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> In Type 1 diabetes, the insulin producing cells in your pancreas are destroyed by your immune system. No amount of sugar in your diet - or anything in your lifestyle - has caused or can cause you to get Type 1 diabetes.
> 
> ...


 If only finding facts was as simple as googling eh?

It's such a complicated disease we'll probably never know exactly what causes it, but saying it "can't be caused by sugar" as if it's fact is crazy. It would mean protein/fat cause it just as much... Which might be true. But one thing we DO *know* is it's linked to blood sugar levels, and *millions* of healthy, skinny, active people have type2.

As far as even the experts know looking at your cat in the wrong way might cause it, it's just not "known". Wish I could believe it though, would be easy to do the 10,000 calorie challenge with copious amounts of sugar. Lol.

Plenty of theories online for both arguments though, particularly the refined sugars increase risk more than natural sugars in fruit, but regardless; If you have someone who has a ridiculously high diet of sugar (whose pancreas is constantly battling insulin control) vs someone on a 'normal' diet, who would you guess would be at higher risk?

But some emerging research suggests that excess sugar intake can increase diabetes risk regardless of weight. A landmark JAMA study found that women nearly doubled their diabetes risk when they increased the number of sugar-added drinks they consumed from 1 or fewer a week to 1 or more per day over a 4-year period. Rapidly absorbed sugars--like those in colas--may damage the pancreas cells that secrete insulin. In contrast, real-fruit drinks were not associated with increased diabetes risk, perhaps because of the other nutrients absorbed along with thesugar.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ross Kitching said:


> lol... Obviously accidental Bristolian then! Farmer accent.
> 
> Indeed... Although even worrying shouldn't stop you... I s**t myself every time I get on my motorbike, wouldn't be without though.
> 
> ...





Ross Kitching said:


> lol... Obviously accidental Bristolian then! Farmer accent.
> 
> Indeed... Although even worrying shouldn't stop you... I s**t myself every time I get on my motorbike, wouldn't be without though.
> 
> ...


 YE BUT WHY THE LONG FACE


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

gymfreak2010 said:


> YE BUT WHY THE LONG FACE


 Cause of what I just seen bro...


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ketamine next plz


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ross Kitching said:


> lol... Obviously accidental Bristolian then! Farmer accent.
> 
> Indeed... Although even worrying shouldn't stop you... I s**t myself every time I get on my motorbike, wouldn't be without though.
> 
> ...


 I did not say it could not be caused by it. I said Sugar does not cause diabetes.

Sugar ALONE does not (there are no scientific studies or evidence to show) that it does) cause diabetes.

A combination of hormone imbalance, obesity and metabolism issues occur to cause diabetes.

So to reiterate, sugar is not directly linked to the cause of diabetes. Correlation is not cause.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Highest I've ever gone was 3300 cals a day. 250/350/100 breakdown. Got fat.

I would normally bulk on between 2800-3000 (250/250/100) that's what I aim for. Less carbs/more fat on off days. Even this is a struggle without eating junk. If I eat junk I get fat!

5'8 and 190lbs sub 10% bf.

Got a log of what i ate last off season and to me it seems a ton:-

brekkie - 3 poached eggs, 3 bacon medallions and a tbsp hollandaise.

Snack: chicken kebab, 3 tbsp Tzatziki. 1 pita filled with salad.

Lunch: mixed paella. Cod, chicken thigh, prawn and squid. Rice was about 1 1/4 cups worth.

Pre-workout: 1 cup of oats (dry),1 tbsp coconut oil. Blueberry compote stired in. Scoop of whey in there as well.

During workout 40g HBCD, 20g EAAs

post workout: 4 American style pancakes, 2 melted cream eggs over the top. 1 banana smoothie with almond milk and whey.

Dinner:- 6oz (raw) Rump steak, large jacket potato, an egg, 1 tbsp coleslaw, lightly buttered spinach and broccoli.

After dinner snack - Grenade carb killa bar.

All that works out at 2900 calories. How the hell do you eat 6000 a day??


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> Highest I've ever gone was 3300 cals a day. 250/350/100 breakdown. Got fat.
> 
> I would normally bulk on between 2800-3000 (250/250/100) that's what I aim for. Less carbs/more fat on off days. Even this is a struggle without eating junk. If I eat junk I get fat!
> 
> ...


 Force feeding.

It is a struggle but it is what is needed for me to build muscle. Its got to the point where I don't even enjoy eating now.

I prefer cutting anyway, feel much healthier, more agile and functional.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Force feeding.
> 
> It is a struggle but it is what is needed for me to build muscle. Its got to the point where I don't even enjoy eating now.
> 
> I prefer cutting anyway, feel much healthier, more agile and functional.


 I can totally relate to this, "It is a struggle but it is what is needed for me to build muscle. Its got to the point where I don't even enjoy eating now."


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Force feeding.
> 
> It is a struggle but it is what is needed for me to build muscle. Its got to the point where I don't even enjoy eating now.
> 
> I prefer cutting anyway, feel much healthier, more agile and functional.


 I think this is why so many pros have huge guts now.

Guys just force feeding them selves in the aim to get bigger. If that's your thing fair play but I'd rather stay under 200lbs and have a 28-29" waist (which is what i have now at 189lbs). I'm not interested in becoming the biggest I can be, so I suppose force feeding to the point of not feeling great isn't for me. Plus all that keeps me pretty stuffed!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> I think this is why so many pros have huge guts now.
> 
> Guys just force feeding them selves in the aim to get bigger. If that's your thing fair play but I'd rather stay under 200lbs and have a 28-29" waist (which is what i have now at 189lbs). I'm not interested in becoming the biggest I can be, so I suppose force feeding to the point of not feeling great isn't for me. Plus all that keeps me pretty stuffed!


 They have huge guts because of excessive amounts of HGH and Insulin.

I still have a 30 inch waist, I am 5'11 and 197 lbs.

Its what is needed to get the muscles to the size I want for classic body-building and give the wide illusion of huge shoulders and small waist.

I only eat like this for a max of ten weeks.

Its more about the bigger picture, gaining proper LBM and then cutting fat right back.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

You've gotta do what you've gotta do to attain what you want. :thumbup1:

I always said I was only interested in lifting and living a healthy life style. now I take steroids. In a year i might be force feeding my self. Who knows! Haha


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> I did not say it could not be caused by it. I said Sugar does not cause diabetes.
> 
> Sugar ALONE does not (there are no scientific studies or evidence to show) that it does) cause diabetes.
> 
> ...


 Sorry dude I assumed "does not" is the same as will not / cannot... As you say yet to be proven, genetics probably plays a large role as well. Tbh I thought MANY tests had been done, as I've heard online (saying sugar is likely to cause it, alone) but can't be assed to go through them and check legitimacy etc.

Even still, you can't rule it out as fact. Even if tests are "right/wrong" they could be proven wrong in 5 years. E.g. the whole margarine is better for you than butter... Or saturated fats are bad, or MSG is bad (when many tests show there's f**k all wrong with it) Either way, I can see why too much unatural sugar would f**k up ye olde pancreas, the same as all the random s**t and chemicals they put in spreadable marge, so personally will be wary.

Too much of anything will f**k you up though, too much water can kill you, too much trans fat clogs up arteries yada yada yada. I worry about it though as I said it's in my family and 4000-5000 calories is a massive amount of s**t for my puny little body to process every day... And I don't think I've EVER opted for a diet coke... 0 calories? Pfft what a waste of cash eh? lol.



gymfreak2010 said:


> Ketamine next plz


----------



## Ross Kitching (Mar 3, 2016)

The doog said:


> You've gotta do what you've gotta do to attain what you want. :thumbup1:
> 
> I always said I was only interested in lifting and living a healthy life style. now I take steroids. In a year i might be force feeding my self. Who knows! Haha


 Know what you mean about the forcefeeding guys... Hard to enjoy a meal when you know by the time youre done youre gonna feel sick for an hour and have a big food coma. How do you "forcefeeder" guys deal with that?

3000cal is pretty easy if your drinking shakes... A 520ml milk shake with 25g of hot chocolate/milkshake with 150g of fine oats is easy to down in 1 minute, and is like 1000 calories. Add in some flax and oil and that can easily be 1500cal. Even if I just eat 2 meals a day (which I still often do) 3000 is easy... 4000-5000 not so easy.

I find it hard to gain so have considered steroids, arnie says in his blueprint vids it was normal to take them when they came out everyone took, and used in moderation they never really caused any side effects, do you know if this is still (thought to be) the case?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Ross Kitching said:


> Know what you mean about the forcefeeding guys... Hard to enjoy a meal when you know by the time youre done youre gonna feel sick for an hour and have a big food coma. How do you "forcefeeder" guys deal with that?
> 
> 3000cal is pretty easy if your drinking shakes... A 520ml milk shake with 25g of hot chocolate/milkshake with 150g of fine oats is easy to down in 1 minute, and is like 1000 calories. Add in some flax and oil and that can easily be 1500cal. Even if I just eat 2 meals a day (which I still often do) 3000 is easy... 4000-5000 not so easy.
> 
> I find it hard to gain so have considered steroids, arnie says in his blueprint vids it was normal to take them when they came out everyone took, and used in moderation they never really caused any side effects, do you know if this is still (thought to be) the case?


 Its the same with anything, there is a difference between use and abuse.

So many are quick to shuttle in stupid amounts and doses and still look like crap.

I have seen people running hideous amounts of AAS and they have nothing to show for it.

Do it slowly, do it right and you minimise the risks and the sides.

I for one have been on and off for about 5 years. Never had any health issues (a bit of high BP when bulking) but other than that nothing.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Try and eat foods you ,like to try and get your appetite back mate.
> 
> Mrs 10yr old lad eats man sized meals too,adhd is great for burning calories obviously haha


 Taking the kids to Disney World for a couple of hours this afternoon, that'll kill a low carb day, trust me!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Taking the kids to Disney World for a couple of hours this afternoon, that'll kill a low carb day, trust me!


 Ideal,get it in ya mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I can totally relate to this, "It is a struggle but it is what is needed for me to build muscle. Its got to the point where I don't even enjoy eating now."


 I used to be the same until I found the right foods for me to be able lots and not feel full up and bloated. I'm on 5600 but could easily get another 2000 in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross Kitching said:


> Know what you mean about the forcefeeding guys... Hard to enjoy a meal when you know by the time youre done youre gonna feel sick for an hour and have a big food coma. *How do you "forcefeeder" guys deal with that?*
> 
> 3000cal is pretty easy if your drinking shakes... A 520ml milk shake with 25g of hot chocolate/milkshake with 150g of fine oats is easy to down in 1 minute, and is like 1000 calories. Add in some flax and oil and that can easily be 1500cal. Even if I just eat 2 meals a day (which I still often do) 3000 is easy... 4000-5000 not so easy.
> 
> I find it hard to gain so have considered steroids, arnie says in his blueprint vids it was normal to take them when they came out everyone took, and used in moderation they never really caused any side effects, do you know if this is still (thought to be) the case?


 It's just what you gotta do,you get used to it. If I ate what I actually felt like eating for a day I'd probably eat about 2500 cals.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

The doog said:


> Highest I've ever gone was 3300 cals a day. 250/350/100 breakdown. Got fat.
> 
> I would normally bulk on between 2800-3000 (250/250/100) that's what I aim for. Less carbs/more fat on off days. Even this is a struggle without eating junk. If I eat junk I get fat!
> 
> ...


 try eating 4600cal/day without eating any calories from fat haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BetterThanYou said:


> try eating 4600cal/day without eating any calories from fat haha


 Aware me of how you do this! Sounds brutal!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ross Kitching said:


> Sorry dude I assumed "does not" is the same as will not / cannot... As you say yet to be proven, genetics probably plays a large role as well. Tbh I thought MANY tests had been done, as I've heard online (saying sugar is likely to cause it, alone) but can't be assed to go through them and check legitimacy etc.
> 
> Even still, you can't rule it out as fact. Even if tests are "right/wrong" they could be proven wrong in 5 years. E.g. the whole margarine is better for you than butter... Or saturated fats are bad, or MSG is bad (when many tests show there's f**k all wrong with it) Either way, I can see why too much unatural sugar would f**k up ye olde pancreas, the same as all the random s**t and chemicals they put in spreadable marge, so personally will be wary.
> 
> Too much of anything will f**k you up though, too much water can kill you, too much trans fat clogs up arteries yada yada yada. I worry about it though as I said it's in my family and 4000-5000 calories is a massive amount of s**t for my puny little body to process every day... And I don't think I've EVER opted for a diet coke... 0 calories? Pfft what a waste of cash eh? lol.


 I said ket not cu**s


----------

